
New Clues to Ceres' Bright Spots and Origins - jdnier
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=4785
======
jdnier
tl;dr In short, they're thinking magnesium salt or ammonia-rich clay, but...
"As of this week, Dawn has reached its final orbital altitude at Ceres, about
240 miles (385 kilometers) from the surface of the dwarf planet. In mid-
December, Dawn will begin taking observations from this orbit, including
images at a resolution of 120 feet (35 meters) per pixel, infrared, gamma ray
and neutron spectra, and high-resolution gravity data."

